# Garden Tractors



## oologahan (Aug 15, 2017)

I have 24 old Garden Tractors, half I use for mowing and lawn maintenance, the other half I use for AG duty, here are a few


----------



## bulletpruf (Aug 17, 2017)

Those are pretty cool! Which one is your favorite? Why no John Deere?


----------



## oologahan (Aug 17, 2017)

bulletpruf said:


> Those are pretty cool! Which one is your favorite? Why no John Deere?


They made over 300,000 John Deere 110, garden tractors, over 200,000 112 garden tractors ,a 100,000 140s and half a million 300 series and 200 series garden tractors. They aren't unusual or special in any way, I don't collect Cub Cadets for the same reason, massed produced and over collected. I've owned Deere's and restored them, they are good for parting out for outrageous prices. Early on John Deere decided to put hydraulic ports front (and rear) instead of including hydraulic cylinders and PTO's on the tractor for lifting and powering implements, that means each implement needs its own cylinder(s) or hydraulic pump, virtually negating any market for implements and establishing the Deere as basically a mower deck only GT, unless you want to pay more for an implement than a tractor. Many of my tractors had production numbers of under 8,000 total units, some under 2500 units.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 17, 2017)

oologahan said:


> I have 24 old Garden Tractors, half I use for mowing and lawn maintenance, the other half I use for AG duty, here are a few


The last one looks pretty cool.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Nov 29, 2017)

You work at a tire store........nice rides


----------



## bowtechmadman (Nov 29, 2017)

You must do a lot of tilling and pushing...
Cool collection


----------



## oologahan (Nov 29, 2017)

bowtechmadman said:


> You must do a lot of tilling and pushing...
> Cool collection





Stihl 041S said:


> You work at a tire store........nice rides


I do a 3 little gardens 24 x 24, 24 x 24, and 24 x 48, I use a 1978 Montgomery wards 4 speed walk behind rotor tiller on them. I haven't had a job since 1982, I just buy and sell stuff, grow most of what we eat and don't have a credit card or any credit. I also don't support women or children's' wants or desires, that path will chain the richest man to a sinking ship with no treasure at the end. I'm not freaking Santa Clause, the Easter Bunny, or Jesus Christ, there is no free ride in life.


----------



## Sterling Bronemann (Apr 8, 2018)

Those last 2 sentences couldn't be more true for the most part. Absolutely well said!


----------



## lone wolf (Apr 8, 2018)

Sterling Bronemann said:


> Those last 2 sentences couldn't be more true for the most part. Absolutely well said!


Good one wasn't it?


----------



## Sterling Bronemann (Apr 8, 2018)

That was really good!


----------



## Huskybill (Jun 2, 2018)

After tilling gardens as a side business with the 800 lb gravely walk behind tractors I enjoy riding in the cub cadet 100 garden tractor tilling.


----------



## oologahan (Jun 3, 2018)

Huskybill said:


> After tilling gardens as a side business with the 800 lb gravely walk behind tractors I enjoy riding in the cub cadet 100 garden tractor tilling.


The snowblower as a counter balance allows two finger turning .


----------

